# Able k-9 Academy in Burleson, TX



## Jupiter (Jan 15, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience or information on this breeder?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wow, German Shepherds, Yorkies, and Chihuahas. They must be busy.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I would run far away. Nontitled parents, I don't see anything about health testing or any guarantees for... anything. Looks like a BYB with a website to me.

Edit: YIKES! This page worries me more: 

http://www.ablek9.com/GermanShepParents.htm

Half of those dogs don't look like anything I would expect to be bred. A lot of females used, as well, with again no information of HD or ANYTHING.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

The first thing that came to mind is "Puppy mill". I would run screaming.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Their contract is SCARY :shocked:.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

No experience with them. But.... based on their website I would run far away. 

I see that you are new to the site. Hello and welcome I'm located in DFW area. I could suggest a few local breeders if you wish. 

Number 9 & 10 in their contract is confusing! I don't see OFA on their adult dogs?!?! (LOL)


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 15, 2012)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> No experience with them. But.... based on their website I would run far away.
> 
> I see that you are new to the site. Hello and welcome I'm located in DFW area. I could suggest a few local breeders if you wish.
> 
> Number 9 & 10 in their contract is confusing! I don't see OFA on their adult dogs?!?! (LOL)





Hi Thanks, I'd love a few referrals. I'm in Houston but have already realized we'll need to leave the city to find a good breeder. 
Thanks!


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a some experience with them....sending you a pm.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The white Shepherd with the tucked tail says it all. No need to look any further just run.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> The white Shepherd with the tucked tail says it all. No need to look any further just run.



Wow, I did NOT even notice that. Who in their right mind...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah. No breeder in their right mind puts a picture like that on their website and on a pedigree...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

2 white dogs with tucked tails....

I don't breeder bash......so all I *will* say is.....*keep your options open, and be diligent in more searches. Also...talk to the breeders you have an interest in.

@MrsK...some people (including some breeders) have no idea....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> 2 white dogs with tucked tails....
> 
> I don't breeder bash......so all I *will* say is.....*keep your options open, and be diligent in more searches. Also...talk to the breeders you have an interest in.
> 
> @MrsK...some people (including some breeders) have no idea....



True.


----------



## My Kimosabe (Feb 9, 2013)

*no issues with Able k9*

I purchased my boy from Able K9 back in 2011. Apache is two yrs old and he is the most beautiful and health boy. Apache has never had any medical issues. I have no issues with Able k9 and am thinking of getting Apache a mate in the next couple of months. 

I am also open to looking at other breeders if any one has any contact information in the DFW Texas area.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

What lines are you looking for? There are breeders in Houston that are quality.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This thread is more than a year old.


----------

